# Great Grandpa



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Today at 4pm I became a Great Grandpa on Fathers Day to a 8lbs 4 oz Baby {coyote killer} Boy-







---My Son Is a GrandDad at 38--







----I have 13 Grand Children now 1 Great Grand child-----I 'm Blessed with 4 Good Kids all hard working members of our society-from 33 to 43-:usflag:I love them dearly---------sb*


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Congratulations SB, glad to here that the hunting tradition is or soon will be going strong in the next generation. I think great grand-dad should be looking for camo for the little tyke. You are truly blessed....


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Skip...and you do not look a day over .... hm, ok well you are too young to be a g g d.

Congrats to you young man.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Congratulations Skip, Great Grand Pa Time sure flies don't it Skip. Have a great day Buddy !

Congrats to Sharon too ! Can I call her Great Grandma or should I duck after saying it.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Duck Hejj...You have an invite to dinner.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. Skip, you have lots to be proud of, enjoy every moment.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Time do fly by. Congrats.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Congratulation Skip Hope all is well


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Congratulations Skip. Lovely to hear.


----------

